# Gran Fondo 2.3



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

*2017 Gran Fondo 2.3*

This is my new 2017 Gran Fondo 2.3. Picked it up from Performance Bike for $1499. Swapped out the wheels and added some accessories. 
Vuelta Corsa SLX Disc
Forté Corsa Team Cage
Forté Corsa2 carbon pedals
Topeak Aero Wedge saddle bag
Garmin out front mount 
Garmin speed/cadence sensor


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

